# WebObjects good, bad or ugly?



## nimrod (Jul 11, 2002)

I am interested in anyone out there that is/has use/using WebObjects successfully.

I understand it is a J2EE compliant environment.  So does that mean it is the Servlet engine?  Does it come with a set of java beans for quick jsp development?  Can you use any IDE with it?  Or does it include the IDE?  I have seen Project Builder and would prefer to use something else if possible.

Throw some stats and stories in the reply.  Your background in computers, what OS, tools you use (JBuilder, Project Builder, Dreamweaver, etc), technologies/languages (ColdFusion, ASP, Java, Cocoa, etc).

I am interested in meeting anyone with this experience and hearing their story, because I never hear anything good.  Granted I work in a closed environment as a web programmer for an ISP in the middle of nowhere!  I would like an easy approach to JSP, as I have done it in the past on Linux, but I had some very good co-workers who were SysAdmin and Java programmers to aide my adventures.  Now I am a lone wolf!


----------



## didde (Jul 12, 2002)

... hey!

personally I have no experience from WebObjects even though I have been in this business for just about 4 years.

after building a whole lot of sites using various tools / languages like Asp, Asp.NET, .NET-components, Cgi-Bin, Pure Pearl driven by databases like Oracle, MSSQL and so on I have found the one solution that fits me (as a developer) and the client perfectly.

the answer is quite simple. it's all about java as jsp or servlets and a single mySql database in the backend. if there's money for it it's always good to have a great servlet engine like resin and two loadbalanced webservers running it but the free things works just as fine like Apache Jakarta i.e.

seriously, Asp and .NET is good, but they can never compare to Jsps and a single Servlet running the VC-model.

.. that's just my 0.2$ though.

good luck!


----------



## nimrod (Jul 12, 2002)

What IDE do you use for development?  I have some familarity with JBuilder, and I thought it was great, but I worked in an environment with a bunch of Java Gurus that knew every trick and could handle any problem that arose with my system.  I no longer have those people around, so I am a little nervous about using those tools again.

Currently I use Dreamweaver MX to code ColdFusion on Windows and have a SQL Server db.  I am looking at JSP - MySQL or PostGreSQL model.  If I can feel like I can handle day to day problems, then I would jump on this model.

Thanks for your post.  It helps to hear others having success with these tools!


----------



## goynang (Jul 13, 2002)

Hello,

I've been making websites for about 5 years now (I forget exactly!) and started out coding by hand on an Amiga!

Currently I'm using JSP/Java both at home and at work and I find it pretty cool.

At home I have Tomcat 4 running locally on my 300mhz G3 as a development server whilst I code the JSP in BBEdit. I used ProjectBuilder to code my Java stuff. I've also got Postgres running for database needs. (can't believe my old machine handles all this - but it does!)

JSP and more specifically Custom Tag Libraries are very good and allow for a good abstraction of all the messy Java code out of the acutal HTML pages. A few simple tags can have you connecting to a database, pulling out results, and all sorts of stuff very easily.

I've actually created my own tag-libraries but there are plenty of good open source efforts ready to use.

I used to use Perl and whilst I did like Perl's no-nonsense approach I find JSP much more elegant (as long as you don't start sticking Java code in your pages).

If this is of any interest I'd be happy to elaborate.


----------



## nimrod (Jul 15, 2002)

This is what I wanted to hear.  I have a background (3 years) in M$ web programming.  ASP-VB COM-SQL Server.  I have some limited knowledge with JSP (a year or so ago) and Tomcat on Linux.  I am attempting to get back into that now.  The difference is I had help then, not now.  I also used too much "spaghetti" code - Java in my pages, not really utilizing the ejb model.  

I am setting up my environment now, most likely Apache/Tomcat/PostGreSQL/QMail on Linux.  I was thinking of what client tools to go with, and if anyone had success with a J2EE compliant app server (like WebObjects, BEA Weblogic, etc) to give one a closer look.  I think I will just go with Tomcat and JBuilder, as I have a background with it and think it is a great product!

Any solutions/stories/hints/etc you have to share is greatly appreciated.  My budget is small and I am working alone.  I have always had good SysAdmin around, not now, so having to learn more and more.

What client tools do you use with PostGreSQL?  SQL4X from www.macosguru.com looks good, but their main tool only works with MySQL, and I just do not think that is going to cut it for what I need to do.  Too many updates and insertion statements.  

Thanks!


----------

